# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Si lindi Bektashizmi

## ATMAN

Bektashizmi eshte nje sekt mistik i Fese Islame qe u themelua nga Hunqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu.Haxhi Bektashi bazat e ketij sekti i mori nga MISTICIZMA Islame,te adoptuara nga i Madhi Ali,i cili u frymezua nga Profeti Muhamed.   Haxhi Bektashi lindi ne Nishabur te Horasanit ne Persi ne vitin 1248 pas Krishtit,ridhte nga nje familje e madhe persiane qe ne ate kohe qeveriste nje pjese te madhe te vendit. Kur ariti ne moshe madhore,pasi i ati i tij ndroi jete,Haxhi Bektashi nuk pranoi te zinte vendin e mbetur vakand qe i perkiste si trashegim dhe ju pergjigj popullit me keto fjale: "DASHURIA NDAJ ZOTIT ESHTE PER MUA FRONI ME I LARTE" I keshilluar mga udheheqesi i tij shpirteror Hoxha Ahmed Jaseviu ,Ai shkon ne Anatoli per te drejtuar njerezit ne rugen e mbaresise dhe persosmerise. Para se te shkonte ne Anatoli Ai viziton tyrbene e te Madhit Ali ne Nexhef te Irakut,mau- zeoleumin e Profetit Muhamed ne Medine dhe varet e Profeteve te tjere ne Palestine Damask dhe Alep.Shkoi gjithashtu edhe ne Mekke per te plotesuar urdherin e Haxhillekut Islam,pas te cilit mori edhe titullin HAXHI. Haxhi Bektashi ariti ne Anatoli ne vitin 1281 ne vendin e quajtur Suluxhe Kara Ujuk,qe me vone mori emrin e Tij ,Haxhi Bektash.Ky vend ndodhet ne pjesen veri-lindore te Turqise se sotme. Pas nje viti dhe pikerisht ne 1282,Haxhi Bektashi themeloi te paren Teqe Bekatshiane nebote.Ne te njejten kohe organizoi edhe ceremonite e sherbesave fetare dhe vuri ne zbatimrregulla qe zbatohen me rigorozitet edhe sot neper Teqete Bektashiane. Bektashizmi filloi te perhapej me shpejtesi ne te gjithe Turqine,fama e Haxhi Bektashit ariti gjer ne Oborin e Sulltan Orhanit,i cili u nis ta vizitoje. Nga biseda me Haxhi Bektashin ,Sulltan Orhani i tha:"BURRE I VERTETE,FJALA JUAJ ME BERI AQ PERSHTYPJE SA NUK ME VJEN TE LARGOHEM" ndersa Haxhi Bektashi ju pergjegj:"PO TE JESH SHPIRTERISHT ME MUA,EDHE NE JEMEN SIKUR TE JESH,JE PRANE MEJE.PO TE MOS JESH SHPIRTERISHT ME MUA,EDHE PRANE MEJE TE JESH,JE NE JEMEN" Haxhi Bektash Veliu jetoi 93-vjec dhe ndroi jete ne 1341pas Krishtit.U varros me nje ceremoni madheshtore ne Teqene qe vete Themeloi e cila mban emrin e Tij.Porosia e tij e fundit per besniket e vet ishte kjo:NE IKIM,POR MISIONI YNE MBETET GJITHNJE I GJALLE DHE I PAVDEKSHEM.

----------


## ATMAN

MISTICIZMA ISLAME  

Misticizma ,apo tesavvuri sic njihet nga bota islame,eshte gjalleria  shpirterore e njeriut.Eshte fruti qe del kur njeriu zhduk egoizmen dhe ekzistencen e tij materiale,me anen e regullave fetare,dhe behet zoterues i fronit te zemres.
Eshte ajo njohuri qe e udheheq njeriun ne reugen e persosmerise,e pajis me te gjitha parimet morale,e kullon nga trubullirat materiale dhe i ploteson qellimin,duke e
bashkuar me te Dashurin e Tij,Zotin e Madh.
Me fjale te tjera, misticizma ne Islamizem nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse pasqyra e gjallerise shpirterore.Pse fitimi qe ben njeriu duke ndjekur misticizmen eshte se,duke luftuar me epshet dhe duke i frenuar ato,spastron veten,gris te gjitha perdete ndjenjave trupore dhe kullon zemren nga cdo trubullire.Atehere zhduken ndjenjat shtazore dhe fillon pjesa shpirterore te marre fryme,te pasqyrohet e te vihet ne dukje.
Mistiket Islame kete teze e bazojne ne fjalen e larte Hyjnore, e cila eshte:
"Nuk me nxe Mua as qielli im dhe as dheu,me nxe vetem zemra e besimtarit te bindur.''
Pra,nga kjo kuptohet qarte se tek njeriu i vertete,brenda ne zemren e tij,ekziston drita e Zotit,dhe kjo shkelqen si thame kur i heqim vete cdo te keq e dhe epsh.
Me kete menyre njeriu shenjterohet,arrin shkallat me te larta morale,i zbulohen thesaret e fshehta dhe mbetet i shkrire ne fronin e Zotit,se ciles ne gjuhen fetare Misitiket i thone  :bleta: eka Billah Mbetje tek Zoti

----------


## ATMAN

*SI LINDI BEKTASHIZMI*

Rrahmetli Xhevat Kallajxhi

 Bektashizmi (sekt mistik i Fesë Islame) u-themelua nga Hunqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu. Haxhi Bektashi 
bazat e këtij sekti i mori nga Misticizma islame, të adaptuara nga i Madhi Ali, i cili u-frymëzua nga 
Profeti Muhammad (aleihi selatu ve salem).

Haxhi Bektashi lindi në Nisabur të Horasanit në Persi me 1248 pas Krishtit. Rridhte nga një familje e 
madhe persiane, e cila në kohën e tij qeveriste një pjesë të gjerë të vendit.

Qysh në moshën e njomë, Haxhi Bektashi u-shqua për cilësi të rralla. I vinte keq për çdo gjë, 
ndihmonte çdo njeri, falte çdo faj. U-pajis me një kulturë të gjerë dhe u-thellua sidomos në filozofi 
dhe mistikë.

Në moshën madhore, kur i ati i tij ndroi jetë, Haxhi Bektashi nuk pranoi të zinte vendin e mbetur 
zbrazët si governator, vend i cili i përkiste si trashëgim. Dhe popullit, që i u lut t'a pranonte, Haxhi 
Bektashi i u përgjegj me këto fjalë:
"Dashuria ndaj Zotit është për mua froni më i lartë."

Mendimet dhe këshillat e Haxhi Bektashit u-përhapen në shume vise. Që të gjithë ata që e vizitonin 
mbeteshin të habitur nga zotësia e mrekullueshme e tij dhe i përunjeshin me respekt. Ai u-largua nga 
të gjitha dhantitë e kësaj bote dhe kujtdo i predikonte pastrimin e vetvetes nga çdo e keqe.
Qëndroi i izoluar për shumë vjet në një falëtore, ku i lutej Zotit për mbarësinë e gjithë njerëzisë, si 
edhe për faljen e gabimeve dhe të metave të saja. I lutej Zotit gjithashtu qe t'i ndriçonte njerëzit, t'i 
frymëzonte me ndjenjat e dashurisë e të mirësisë dhe t'i zhvishte nga çdo ves, që kështu të fitonin me 
të vërtetë emrin njeri.

Me në fund u-keshillua nga udhëheqësi shpirtëror i tij, Hoxha Ahmet Jeseviu, të shkonte në Anatoli 
që, asikohe, quhej Biladi Rum, për të drejtuar njerëzinë në rrugën e mbarësisë e të përsosmërisë.

Para se të merrte rrugën per në Anatoli, Haxhi Bektashi vizitoi turbenë e të Madhit Ali në Nexhef të 
Irakut; mauzeleumin e Profetit Muhammad në Medine; varret e Profetëvet Ibrahim, Davud e të tjerë 
në Palestine, Damask dhe Alep. Shkoi gjithashtu në Mekkë për të plotësuar urdhërin e Haxhillëkut 
Islam, pas të cilit mori titullin Haxhi.

Kur arriti ne Anatoli, fama e tij ishte përhapur mjaft. Me mijra veta i duallën perpara, gjatë 
udhëtimit, për t'a përshëndetur me përunjesi dhe për të dëgjuar këshillat e tija morale. Më në fund 
u-vendos në vendin e caktuar, në Suluxhe Karahujuk, i cili më vonë mori emrin Haxhi Bektash.

Atje arriti në vitin 1281, ku u-takua edhe me shumë mistikë të tjerë. Në fillim gjeti disa 
kundërshtime, par me zotësi, urtësi dhe predikime morale mundi t'i kapërcejë pengesat dhe, më në 
fund, i u-përunjen të gjithë me respekt.
Pas një viti, më 1282, Haxhi Bektashi themeloi të parën Teqe Bektashiane në botë. Në të njëjtën 
kohë organizoi ceremonitë e shërbesave fetare dhe vuri në zbatim rregullat bektashiane, të cilat 
vazhdojnë edhe sot në të gjitha Teqetë. Brënda në pak kohë numri i besnikëve bektashinj u-shtua në 
mijra e mijra veta.

Bektashizmi u-përhap në gjithë Turqinë. Bashkë me Bektashizmin u-përhap edhe fama për Haxhi 
Bektashin si shënjtor. Prandaj shumë veta dëshironin t'a vizitonin. Edhe mbreti i asaj kobe, Sulltan 
Orhani, që u-informua mbi këtë njeri të madh, vendosi të shkojë t'a vizitojë per të marrë bekimet e 
tij.

Sulltan Orhani mbeti aq i prekur nga Haxhi Bektashi sa i tha:
"Burrë i vërtetë, fjala juaj më bëri aq përshtypje sa nuk më vjen mirë të largohem."

Haxhi Bektashi, me buzëqeshje dashamirësie, i u-përgjegj:
?Po te jesh shpirterisht me mua, edhe në Jemen të jesh, je pranë meje. Po të mos jesh shpirtërisht me 
mua, edhe pranë meje të jesh, je në Jemen.?


PERHAPJA E BEKTASHIZMIT
Shumë vjet më vonë pas vendosjes së Haxhi Bektashit në krye të Teqesë së tij, Sulltan Orhani i 
Turqisë filloi të bëjë një organizim ushtarak të ri. Kur u-organizua kjo ushtri e re më 1330, u-bë një 
ceremoni madhështore, në të cilën u-ftua posaçërisht edhe Haxhi Bektashi.

Me dëshirën e Sulltan Orhanit, Haxhi Bektashi bëri bekimin e kësaj ushtrie dhe vuri mbi kryet e një 
ushtari, që ndodhej në rrjeshtin e parë, një farë kallpaku prej leshi, i cili mbeti si simbol i shenjtë, gjer 
në fund, per ushtrinë e re.

Si mori fund ceremonia e bekimit, Haxhi Bektashi i u-drejtua Sulltan Orhanit dhe i tha:
?Kjo fuqi e krijuar nga ju do të quhet Jeniçere. Fytyrat e këtyre ushtarëve do të jenë të bardha e të 
ndritura. Krahët e tyre do të jenë të fortë. Shpatat dhe shigjetat e tyre do të jenë të mprehta. Kjo 
ushtri do të shkojë mbarë në luftë dhe nuk do të largohet kurrë nga fusha e betejës veçse si 
fitimtare.?

Fjala Jeniçer është persishte dhe do të thotë ushtar i ri. Me anën e Jeniçerëve, që ishin ajka e ushtrisë 
turke, Perandoria Otomane korri suksese të mëdha e të vazhduara. Ishte pikërisht ushtria jeniçere (e 
cila u-quajt me tepër ushtri bektashiane se kombëtare) ajo që dha ndihmën me të madhe në zaptimin 
e Stambollit dhe të vendeve të tjera. Ishte gjithashtu ushtria jeniçere ajo që arriti e para dy herë 
përpara portave të Vjenës, me 1529 dhe 1532, me Sulltan Sulej- manin në krye.

Prapa kësaj ushtrie shkonin edhe misjonarët bektashinj, të cilet u-përhapën në vise të ndryshme, ku 
këshillonin ushtarët të silleshin në menyrë të urtë e të njerëzishme me popullin. Kështu Bektashizmi 
mundi të përhapej jo vetëm në Anatoli dhe në Azinë e Vogël, por edhe në Ballkan dhe në Afrikë.

Haxhi Bektashi jetoi 93 vjeç dhe ndroi jetë më 1341 pas Krishtit. U-varros me një ceremoni 
madhështore në Teqenë e madhe që mban emrin e tij. Porosia e tij e fundit për besnikët bektashinj 
ishte kjo:
?Në ikim, por misjoni i ynë mbetet gjithnjë i gjallë dhe i pavdekshem.?

Edhe kur ndroi jetë ky burrë i madh, misjonarët bektashinj nuk e humbën aspak, par e vazhduan 
rrugën e tyre me zell e guxim. Dhe, pas Haxhi Bektashit, drejtimi i Teqesë kaloi në duart e Fisi 
Çelebi. I pari i këtij fisi që zuri vendin e Haxhi Bektashit ishte Hizir Lalaji. Por nga pasardhësit e 
Haxhi Bektashit, ai që u-shqua si organizator dhe reformator i Bektashizmit ishte Ballëm Sulltani, 
edhe ky nga Fisi Çelebi.

Të tjerë misionarë të mëdhenj, që vlejnë të përmenden këtu, kanë qënë: Seid Ali Sulltani, që e ka 
pasur qendrën në Dimotekë të Bullgarisë; Abdall Musa Sulltani, që e ka pasur qendrën në Anatolinë 
Lindore; Kajgusuz Sulltani, që e ka pasur qendrën në Kajro të Egjyptit; Virani Sulltani, që e ka pasur 
qendrën në Irak, atje ku ndodhet turbeja e të Madhit Ali; Abdul Mumin Dedeja, myrshidi i Fuzuli 
Sulltanit, që e ka pasur qendrën në Qerbela, në vend in ku ra dëshmor Imam Hysenji; Durballi 
Sulltani, që e ka pasur qendrën në Thesali të Greqisë; Gjyl Babaj, që e ka pasur qendrën në Budapest; 
dhe Shah Kulli Sulltani, që e ka pasur qendrën në Stamboll.

Asikohe Bektashizmi ishte organizuar në një menyrë të përsosur dhe ndahej ne gjashtë qendra 
kryesore, të cilat ishin:
1. Qendra e Haxhi Bektashit, që përmblidhte pjesën e Anatolisë Qendrore e Perëndimore;
2. Qendra e Abdall Musajt, që përmblidhte pjeset e tjera të Anatolisë;
3. Qendra e Seid Ali Sulltanit në Dimotekë, që përmblidhte gjithë Ballkanin;
4. Qendra e Abdul Mumin Dedesë në Qerbela, që përmblidhte një pjesë të madhe të Arabisë e të 
Persisë;
5. Qendra e Virani Sulltanit në Irak, që përmblidhte vendet e Lindjes së Mesme;
6. Qendra e Shah Kulli Sulltanit në Stamboll, që përmblidhte viset gjatë bregut të Detit të Zi.

Nga këto, ajo që shquhe.i me shumë ishte qendra e Seid Ali Sulltanit ne Dimotekë. Kjo qendër 
shquhej si nga pikëpamja e veprimtarisë fetare, ashtu dhe nga pikëpamja e veprimtarisë kulturore.

Qendra e Dimotekës ka qënë djepi i kulturës bektashiane, nga e cila dilnin çdo vit katërqind dervishë 
që shpërndaheshin në çdo anë. Të gjithë gjyshërit e mëdhenj të Bektashizmit, si Ak Abdullah Dedeja, 
Vahdeti Dedeja e të tjerë duallën nga kolegji i dëgjuar i Bektashizmit në Dimotekë. Andej duallën 
gjithashtu edhe shumë filozofë, shkrimtarë e vjershëtorë të mëdhenj, si Nesimiu, Viraniu, Mithaliu, 
Mustafa Fatih Babaj, Fuzuliu, Ashik Jonuzi, Turabiu, Eshref Rumiu e të tjerë.

Veprat e këtyre njerëzve të mëdhenj u-përhapën jo vetëm në qendra kryesore, par edhe në Teqetë 
më të vogla dhe lexoheshin jo vetëm nga klerikët, por edhe nga populli. Gjuha e këtyre veprave (të 
shkruara në baza mistike) ishte e thjeshtë dhe e ëmbël. Për këtë aresye u-çmuan dhe u-kuptuan me 
lehtçsi nga lexonjçsit. Në këtë menyrë, simpathia ndaj Teqevet u-shtua gjithnjë më shumë dhe 
populli shkonte me dëshirë të madhe në 'to për të gjetur kënaqësi shpirtërore.

Teqetë lulëzuan për vete dhe për të tjerët. Kjo periudhë lulëzimi vazhdoi me shekuj. Mirëpo një gjë e 
tillë nuk shihej me sy të mire nga shumë veta, sidomos nga fanatikët, të cilëvet u tingëllonin shumë 
rëndë fjalët mistike, që nuk mund t'i kuptonin dot. Por nuk mund të bënin asgjë, jo vetëm sepse 
shumica e popullit kishte simpathi për Bektashizmin, por edhe sepse shumë sulltanë bënin pjesë në 
këtë sekt. Njëri nga këta ishte Sulltan Selimi i II-të, i cili kishte marrë dorë nga Gjyl Babaj, Kryetari i 
Teqesë së madhe bektashiane ne Budapest, gjyrmat e së cilës duken edhe sot.

Kur ndroi jetë Gjyl Babaj, vetë mbreti, në krye të mijra ushtarëve, mori pjesë në varrimin e tij. Në 
atë rast lëshoi edhe një ferman prej bakëri, me të cilin porositëte autoritetet e vendit që të 
kujdeseshin për Teqenë dhe t'i jepnin përkrahjet e duhura. Kjo gjëndje lulëzimi e Bektashizmit 
vazhdoi gjer në kohën e mbretërimit të Sulltan Sulejmanit. Pas asaj periudhe filloi dekadenca për 
?të, për shkak se armiqt e Bektashizmit shtoheshin gjithnjë më tepër.

----------


## ATMAN

Bektashizma 

Bektashizma eshte dogma mistike qe meret me persosmerine e njeriut ,eshte rruga qe e udheheq njeriun dhe e shpie ne objektivin e deshiruar ,ne afrimin me zotin
Eshte ajo rruge vetmitare mistike qe e mergon ndjekesin nga te gjitha shijet e kesaj bote dhe e pajis me dashurine e zotit ,shkrihet fare (fena fellah) ne te dhe mbetet tek ai (beka billah)
Bektashizma adhuron dhe rrespekton gjitha urdheresat dhe veprimtarite islame mistike,baza e saj eshte kurani dhe fjala e profetit muhamed a.s. .Bektashizma adhuron zotin e madh dhe i falet dhe lutet atij ,duke e njohur si pushtetin e plotfuqishem ,krijuesin e cdo gjeje .
Admiron profetin muhamed a.s. si ndricues botror I drites mistike islame dhe I kushton nje rrespekt te madh hazretit ali a.s.- i cili i frymezuar nga profeti muhamed a.s. me frymen mistike islame eshte ai qe e pajisi boten islame per here te pare me njohurite dhe driten mistike sa dhe u quajt nga te gjithe dijetaret dhe mistiket islame shahi evlija  qe do te thote Mbreti i shejtoreve 
Ky frymezim rrodhi ne kete menyre:
nje dite i madhi ali  i tha profetit muhamed a.s.  o profet i zotit ! te luetem me tregoni rrugen me te afert qe te con tek zoti ,me te miren ,dhe me te lehten per popullin 
-eshte ajo qe u perfitua prej profecise ,u pergjigj profeti 
por cila eshte ajo?- pyeti perseri i madhi ali
-vazhdimi i permendjes ne vetmi dhe kudo qe ndodhesh i emrit te zotit- u pergjegj profeti muhamed a.s.
por si ta permendim zotin? pyeti perseri i madhi ali
Atehere profeti i madh qendroi para te madhit ali dhe i dha urdher qe te mbyllte syte,te afronte veshin dhe te degjonte ,ne ate cast profeti i madh shqiptoi tre here fra zen e njetimit qe eshte :
ska zot tjeter vec zotit te madh!
si mbaroi kjo i dha urdher te madhit ali ta shqiptonte edhe ai kete fraze
si mbaroi kjo ceremoni te madhit ali ju hapen dyert e mistereve te fshehta te botes shpirterore dhe ju frymezua persosmeria 
I madhi ali kete drite hyjnore u a la trashegim femijes profetike ,imameve me rradhe ,gje e cila u trashegua brez mbas brezi deri sa erdhi tek piri yne HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU  i shejte 
Ky pra eshte kuptimi dhe rendesia qe i japin bektashijte fjaleve ALLAH-MUHAMED-ALI-te cilat jane interpretuar keq nga ata qe mundohen dhe duan te percojne parimin bektashian
Pervec detyrave dhe normale te pergjithshme shpirterore bektashizma ka si EVRAD (tradite) dhe dy lutje te vecanta ,njeren ne mengjes kur agon dita dhe tjetren ne mbremje kur perendon dielli .
Ne keto falje bektashijte i luten zotit te madh per mbarevajtjen dhe perparimin e te gjithe njerzimit
Pervec agjerimit lunar islamik bektashizma ben edhe agjerimin perkujtimor te matemit (zise) qe eshte zija e qerrbelase ,ne keto dite zije perkujtohen te gjithe deshmoret e qerrbelase me imam hysenin e madh ne krye te cilet rane deshmore ne fushen e nderit duke qene te etur e te djegur per nje pike uje ne vapen e gushtit
Kete nuk e bejne vetem bektashijte por e gjithe bota islamike (shitet)dhe sidomos te gjitha rruget mistike e cmojne dhe e perkujtojne kete sakrifice dhe per nder te deshmoreve te qerbelase nuk pijne uje per 10 dite me rradhe .
Pervec ketyre bektashizma feston edhe ditelindjen e te madhit ali ,per ta nderuar si frymezuesin e pare te dogmes mistike islame
Ceremonite bektashiane behen te gjitha perpara publikut ,pervec ceremonive te dorezimeve dhe te lutjeve te posacme,ne te cilat marinpjese vetem ata qe jane anetare spirituale,domethene muhibe.
Ky eshte nje rregull i pergjithshem i misticizmes e cila i rrezervon hollesite e saja nga ata qe nuk kane pjekurine e duhur dhe nuk i quan te afte per te kuptuar keto hollesi ,kete e tregon edhe vete fjala misticizme ,e cila vjen nga rrenja greke mistikos qe domethene sekret

Nga libri mistica islame dhe bektashizma

----------


## ATMAN

HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU 

Bektashizma e mori kete emer sepse si institucion spiritual u themelua dhe organizza nga shenjtori i madh HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU
Shenjteria e tij eshte nga persia (irani i sotem)dhe lindi ne qytetin nishabur qe ndodhet ne rrethinat e horasanit ,ne vitin 1248 pas krishtit
Zbret nga nje familje e madhe prej fisit profetik,prandaj edhe mori titullin sejjid
Fisi i tij rrjedh ne kete menyre :
haxhi bektashi eshte i biri i ibrahimit te dyte,ibraimi eshte i biri i sejjid musait ,i biri i sejjid hasanit,i biri i sejjid ibrahimit ,i biri i sejjid mehdiut,i biri i sejjid muhamedit,i biri i sejjis hasanit,i biri i ibrahim muqerrem muxhabit,,i biri imam musa qazimit,qe sic dihet eshte nje nga 12 imamet qe zbret nga familja profetike 
i ati i hynqar haxhi bektash veliut ishte sundues dhe guvernator i fiseve te atjeshme dhe zoteronte nje vend mjaft  te gjere 
e ema e tij ishte zonja hateme ,e bija e nje familje te degjuar te nishaburit, i ati i saj Ahmed efendiu ka qene nje nga dijetaret e vendit .
Haxhi bektash veliu qysh ne moshe te vogel shquhej per cilesi te rradha foshnjore ,qysh ne kete moshe filloi studimet e tij ne shkollat e persise ,shquhej mbi te gjithe per zotesi ,urtesi,zgjuarsi,dhe sjellje te mire,kurre nuk i kishte merzitur shoket ,dhe kur benin gabim i falte dhe i keshillonte ,nuk ja hidhte ne sy kurre te meten e tjetrit ,por me te gjithe shkonte mire,aq sa e donin qe te gjithe ,kudo fitonte simpatine e te gjitheve 
Ne kete menyre vazhdoi mesimet dhe kur u rrit u diploma nga te gjitha shkollat civile te kohes 
Ne moshen e pjekurise filloi mesimet mistike prej te madhit Lokman Perende (mjeshter mistik i kohes)nje nga mistiket e medhenj te te atij vendi ,ju vu me gjithe mend asaj dege (misticizmit)dhe korri suksese te medha morale dhe spirituale 
I frymezuar nga keto keto parime , u menjanua nga bota fare dhe ju kushtua idealit  te tij mistik
Kur nderoi jete i ati ,te gjithe e shtrenguan qe ta vinin ne vend te tij qe te sundonte vendin ,por haxhi bektashi nuk e pranoi nje gje te tille me asnje menyre,vijonte gjithnje rrugen e tij ,rrugen e persosmerise dhe i sherbente kurdohere ketij ideali
Ne fund u inspirua prej shejtit udherrefenjes te mbaruar hoxha Ahmed Jeseviut,qe te shkonte ne vendin e quajtur biladirum(anatoli ,turqi)si misionar dhe te perhapte idealin spiritual mistik
Haxhi bektashi nuk e beri dy urdherin dhe menjehere u pregatit per te shkuar ,para se te shkonte atje vajti dhe vizitoi turbene e te madhit Ali ne qytetin e naxhafit ne irak,atje qendroi 40 dite me rradhe duke bere lutje
Ne henen e caktuar (dhilhixhe) shkoi ne MEKE per te kryer urdherin e pelegrinazhit islam dhe mori titullin HAXHI te cilin e gezon edhe sot e gjithe diten
Me vone vizitoi muzoleumin e profetit Muhamed a.s.ne medine ku qendroi edhe atje 40 dite duke bere lutje ,pastaj vizitoi palestinen,damaskun ,dhe shume vende te tjera te shejta ,atje vizitoi te gjithe mezaret e te gjithe profeteve dhe shejtoreve me radhe 
Ne fund ne vitin me 1281 arriti ne vendin e porositur sulxhe karaujuk(anatoli) ku u takua me shume mistike te tjere ,ne fillim gjeti shume kundershtime ,por haxhi bektashi ,me zotesine e tij  dhe me fjalet e tij te larta e te dokumentuara mire ,i bindi ata dhe te gjithe ju i u perulen pa asnje kundershtim 
Atehere themeloi atje tesene e pare bektashiane ne bote me 1282 ,e cila mori fame me vone dhe u be qendra e pergjithshme bektashiane ,Haxhi bektashi organizoi ceremonite bektashiane dhe nga koha ne kohe ,me qindra njerez e vizitonin dhe mernin dore prej tij 
Dita dites shumoheshin anetaret spirituale aq sa bektashizma u perhap kudo dhe u degjua ne te gjitha viset e anatolise ,si u perhap ne te gjithe turqine ,Hynqar haxhi bektashi dergoi misionare edhe jashte keshtu qe bektashizma u zgjerua dhe u perhap ne te gjitha viset myslimane te asaj kohe si ne lindjen e mesme , egjipt,persi,arabi,ballkan,etj,me nje kler te madh dhe me miliona anetare 
HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU si i sherbeu me sukses idealit te vet mistik spiritual,bektashizmes ,mbindricoi gjithe boten me parimet e saj ,dhe me 1341 ne moshen 93 vjecare ndroi jete dhe u varros me nderime te medha ne vendin e teqese ne nje tyrbe te madhe dhe te bukur , e cila edhe sot edhe gjithe diten eshte nje vend vizite per te gjithe boten 
Per famen e tij ,e gjithe kjo krahine mori emrin e tij dhe po e trashegon edhe sot e kesaj dite 
HUNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU pervec drites se bektashizmes qe i ka bere sherbime te medha gjithe botes mbare na ka lene edhe libra te shtypyra tani kohet e fundit ne turqi , njera nga keto libra e ka titullin mekalati haxhi bektash (frazat e haxhi bektashit) dhe nje tjeter liber qe e ka titullinfevaidul fukara(dobite e farfavet)tani se afermi na ka rene ne dore libri fevaidul fukaraprej se ciles me poshte po perkthejme nje pjese prej saj qe te perfitojne edhe shqiptaret dhe te kene nje ide nga permbajtja e saj 
Pervec ketyre librave HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU  ka folur dhe ka lene edhe shume vjersha mistike ,te cilat kendohen me melodi neper muhabetet e teqeve ,disa nga keto vjersha dhe poezi te perkthyera ne shqip,permbahen ne pjeset e ketij libri,ku behet fjale mbi literaturen bektashiane
HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU ka lene edhe shume fjale te larta ,njera prej te ciles eshte ajo qe i ka thene mbretit orhan te turqise :

po te jesh shpirterisht me mua ,je prane meje edhe sikur te ndodhesh ne jemen,dhe

po te mos jesh shpirterisht me mua ,je ne jemen edhe sikur te ndodhesh fizikisht pane meje

ZOTI NA PAJISTE ME DRITEN E TIJ 
AMIN

nga libri mistika islame dhe bektashizma

----------


## ATMAN

NE CFARE BAZA DHE PARIME U ZHVILLUA BEKTASHIZMA 

Para se te hyjme ne teme eshte mire te bejme pak fjale per personalitetin e madh bektashian mbas HAXHI BEKTASH VELIUT , BALLEM SULLTANIT ,i cili ka luajtur nje rrol te madh ne bektashizme si reformator dhe organizator i saj ,aq sa u quajt piri i dyte i bektashizmes
Kur nderroi jete HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU ,vendin e tij e zuri Heder Lala Babai,i biri i hoxha idrizit dhe zonjes fatime ,ai ishte i martuar dhe themeloi dinastine e celepijnvet,pas tij teqeja u drejtua nga keta pasardhes: Resul Balliu,Jusuf Balliu,Myrsel Balliu,dhe Jusuf Ballem Sultani
Simbas shpjegimeve qe jep profesori turk Zija Shaqiri,ne librin e tij te titulluar bektashi nefesleri (poezite bektashiane) Ballem Sulltani ,simbas disa historianeve  ka lindur me 1472 pas krishtit ne qytetin Ker te Anatolise dhe simbas disa te tjereve ka lindur ne vitin 1452 mbas krishtit 
Ballem sulltani i solli sherbime te medha bektashizmes duke bere ne te nje organizim te ri dhe duke e sistemuar ne gjyshata dhe prinderi ne vende te ndryshme te botes ,Ballem sulltani vendosi  perseri sistemin e virgjerimit ne teqene e Haxhi Bektashit ,prandaj edhe u quajt edhe piri i dyte i bektashizmes 
Fama e tij ne ate kohe u perhap aq shume sa ne vitin 1509 mbreti i kohes sulltan bajaziti i dyte e thirri ne stamboll dhe e priti me nderime te medha ,kur arriti ne skutari(usqudar) u prit ne nje menyre madheshtore dhe per ndre te tij zbrazen dhe topa ,pastaj me nje barke te vecante te pregatitur posacerisht te shoqeruar nga tri barka te tjera ,arriti ne pallatin topkapi saraj ,ku qe perjashta u prit nga vete mbreti bajazit ,qendroi si mysafir i shquar i pallatit shume kohe ,ku mori dore dhe vete mbreti dhe shume personalitete te pallatit mbreteror ,me pas u kthye ne tesene e tij ne Haxhi Bektash ,ku e vazhdoi detyren fetare deri ne mbarim te jetes se tij me 1517 (Zija Shaqir,bektashi nefserleri,faq 25)
Tani po kthehemi perseri ne teme : Bazat apo parimet e bektashizmez te vena nga Haxhi Bektashi dhe te rrespektuara nga Ballem Sultani dhe te gjithe pasardhesit e tjere jane: 
1)-KURANI
2)-FJALET E PROFETIT MUHAMED a.s. 
ne cdo rregull apo veprim  do te rrespektohet akordi me bazat e mesiperme 
pastaj vjen parimi tjeter qe sa simpati dhe lidhje i kushtohet personit te profetit Muhamed a.s. aq duhet ti kushtohet edhe femijes se tij EHLI-BEJTIT 
kjo lidhet me urdherat e shumta te kuranit dhe sidomos te fjaleve te profetit Muhamed a.s. disa prej te cilave po i rradhisim ketu me poshte:
1-verseti i kuranit qe dihet nga te gjithe :
thuaj popullit ti(o profet muhamed)se nuk i kerkoj asnje tjeter miresi pervec dashurise per te afermit e mikap.42 ver.21
kur u pyet profeti prej shokeve te tij se cilet ishin te afermit e tij ,per te cilet u detyrohej dashuria nga zoti, u tha :
Fatimeja,Aliu,Hasani,dhe Hyseni( jenabiul mevedde ) (burimet e dashurise) faq,106 
2-kaptina 33 vers 33:
 e vetmja gje qe deshiron zoti(o Muhamed) eshte te largoje cdo te keqe nga femija jote dhe ti patroje nga cdo gabim sic duhet
si keto versete te kuranit qe permendem ,jane dhe dymbedhjete versete te tjera te ndryshme te cilat urdherojne dashurine dhe rrespektin per familjen profetike (ehli-bejtin) emrat e te cileve i permendem me siper 
numri i fjaleve profetike qe urdherojne dashurine per Aline dhe famijen profetike jane me qindra ,por ketu do permendim vetem dy a te prej tyre :
fjala e profetit:
1-Dashuria per Aline dhe femijen profetike eshte nje cilesi qe shlyen cdo te mete te besimtarit 
2-Ate qe te dashuron ty o Ali ,Zoti e vesh me rroben e besimit dhe te shpetimit
3-gjeja qe mbush  faqen e te mirave per besimtarin eshte dashuria per Aline dhe familjen profetike
fjala e profetit perseri:
4-une po ju le dy gjera me rendesi juve : librin e zotit dhe familjen ,shikoni mire se familja ime eshte amanet per ju,ta dashuroni dhe kurre te mos ta tradhetoni »
ne baze te ketyre, dhe te urdherave te tjera fetare,bektashijte i ofrojne nje dashuri te madhe Aliut dhe familjes profetike

nje baze tjeter ,per te cilen interesohet dhe i jep rendesi bektashizma eshte edhe kjo:
bektashizma beson se islami eshte shkenca spirituale e mbeshtetur mbi llogjiken dhe arsyen themeli i kesaj feje nuk eshte vetem te plotesosh urdheresat religjoze,ti lutesh zotit,etj, por duhet edhe te zbukurosh moralin dhe ta ngresh ne nivelin e duhur ,sepse profeti Muhamed a.s.  aq sa  u kishte dhene rendesi lutjeve dhe te gjitha veprimtarive shpirterore ,po aq rendesii kishte dhene edhe permisimit moral ,me ndershmeri e cilesi te mira
bile bektashizma shton me kete rast se ndjekesi ,kur i lutet zotit duhet te kuptoje mire se cthote lutja,sepse nuk eshte e sinqerte lutja dhe e dale nga shpirti ,kur lutesi ,besimtari nuk e mer vesh se cfare tote,lutja qe nuk kuptohet nga lutesi ,nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse imitacion dhe nuk buron nga sopirti, e plote quhet lutja qe del nga zemra

nga libri: mistika islame dhe mektashizma

----------


## ATMAN

KUJDESI NE ZGJEDHJEN E ANETAREVE SPIRITUALE 

Nje tjeter parim me rendesi i trasheguar nga HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASHI eshte kujdesi ne zgjedhjen e anetareve spirituale ,vertet bektashizma u perhap dhe perparoi me hapa te rrufeshme kudo ,por udherrefenjesit bektashinj ,sidomos ata te vjetrit ,kane qene shume te kujdesur dhe te rezervuar ne zgjedhjen e anetareve spirituale ,bektashijte e vjeter ,nuk mernin cdo njeri nga rruga dhe e futnin brenda .Duhej ta zgjidhnin mire e mire nje here ,pastaj ta mernin me vete ,cdo njeri qe kerkon te hyje ne bektashizme rregullisht nuk mund te pranohet ,pa patur cilesite e duhura 
Si udherrefenjesit ,ashtu dhe bektashijte e vjeter ,per nje njeri qe deshiron te hynte ne rruge ,duhej tu mbushej menda njehere per aftesite e tij, duhej te studionin nje kohe te gjate sjelljet e tija,karakterin e tij,moralin,pastaj ta shkonin ne provime te imta per shume kohe e ne fund ta quanin kandodat per ne udhen bektashiane 
Kete candidature perseri duhej ta studionin se si e kish me gjithe zemer apo e kerkonte thjesht per kuriozitet,apo per oportunitet (privilegj) ,por nuk mjaftonte me kaq,mbasi u mbushej menda qe zellin e kishte me gjithe shpirt ,atehere e mernin neper rrethe te ngushta ,neper muhabete dhe i shtonin zellin ,duke i shpjeguar cilesite ,biografie,sakrificat e profetit Muhamed a.s. ,pozitat e tija spirituale te larta, e te tjera gjera te ketij lloji
Pastaj i shpjegonin zotesine dhe meritat e te madhit Ali ,graden e tij te larte shpirterore ,sherbimet e medha qe i ka bere njerzimit dhe shoqerise,me zotesi dhe vetmohim
I tregonin gjithashtu biografie e imameve,te ehli-bejtit , te tere me bollesi ,duke i vene ne dukje keshillat e tyre,meritat e tyre dhe pozitat e larta shpirterore qe gezonin ndaj zotit
Me kete menyre kandidatit i shtohej zelli me shume dhe i shumfishohej deshira per te hyre ne rrugen spirituale bektashiane,dhe i futej ne zemer dashuria shpirterore dhe zjarri devocionit te saj
I prekur thellesisht candidati e shtonte me teper kerkimin dhe atehere merte emrin TALIB (kerkues)
Kjo dashuri i hynte dhe i shtohej aq teper kerkuesit sa e quante diten me te madhe daten qe do hynte ne rrugen dhe do shikonte sekretet dhe hollesite e saja
Me kohe i shtohej aq shume zjarri i dashurise sa ishte ne gjendje te bente cdo sakrifice per te mberitur ne te vertetat e ketij ideali te larte spiritual mistik bektashian 
Ndjekesi kur arrinte ne kete grade quhej ASHIK (dashurues) dhe ne kete kohe ishte i vendosur te hynte ne rruge
Por puna nuk mbaronte perseri me kaq ,ai duhej te provohej nese ishte ne gjendje ta ruante apo jo sekretin, duhej te ishte gojembyllur ,te mos kishte sy ne gra,te mos kishte zakon te thoshte genjeshtra,te ishte gati te bente cdo sakrifice per te vene ne zbatim porosità e larta te bektashizmes dhe te kishte me pak fjale cilesi te larta njerzore
Kur formohej binda per kete ,ateher merej neper mbledhje te vecanta ,thirrej shpesh here nga teqeja ,bisedonte me babane dhe dervishet e teqese ,por nuk futej ne ceremonira e vecanta ,vetem se futej ne bisedime me te gjata me babane dhe me dervishet dhe kjo ishte pothuaj faza pregaditore per te hyre ne MEJDAN 
Kjo perseri varej nga zotesia e tij ,ne qoftese do te provante meritat e tij me fakte,atehere vendosej  pranimi dhe caktohej dita qe do te shkonte ne ceremonine e dorezimit ,dhe kur dorezohet kerkuesi mer emrin vella shpirteror(xhan)
Ne qoftese vellai shpirteror deshiron te sakrifikohet i mbyllur ne sherbimin e teqese dhe ben premtimin solemn per kete gje,pas nje kohe te gjate provash ,prej njemije e nje ditesh,sheh nje ceremoni tjeter dhe mer titullin DERVISH 
Mbasi provohet zotesia si dervish per tre vjet me rradhe te tjera dhe te jape provat e duhura ,shikon dhe nje tjeter ceremoni, e cila quhet cerimonia e virgjerimit(myxhered) ,per tu dalluar keta dervishe nga te tjeret,pas ceremonise se dorezimit te nesermen u shpohet veshi i djathte ne tyrben e BALLEM SULLTANIT
Kur dervishi tregon zotesi dhe pjekuri gradohet prej kryegjyshit ose prej ndonje gjyshate me graden BABA ,dhe po te shohij dhe nje dorezim tjeter, qe eshte cerimonia e fundit e gjysherimit ,e cila kryhet prej kryegjyshit ,ose prej dy apo tre gjysherve ,dhe mer graden e larte GJYSH,dhe kryeson nje nga gjyshata ,dhe kur zgjidhet nga gjysherit per te kryesuar bektashizmen ,mer graden me te larte ne bektashizme qe eshte titulli  KRYEGJYSH 
Per te arritur ne graden baba dhe qe te behet udherrefenjes duhet te dije mire per vec te tjerave, regullat dhe te gjitha ceremonite bektashiane dhe te kete ekperience te madhe ne kete rruge
Ne koherat e vjetra ,per ti pregatitur mire dervishet i dergonin per tre vjet neper vizita ne qerrbela(irak)ne mezarin e imam Hysenit,ne mekamin e te madhit ALI ne nexhef,(irak) ne horasan (iran)ku jane vendet e shejta te imameve ,ne bagdad ku ka shume shejtore,ne medine (arabi)ne muzeleumin e profetit Muhamed a.s. ne meke per te kryer pelegrinazhin islam ,dhe neper te gjitha vendet e shejta qendodhen ne vende te ndryshme ,si  ne palestine,siri,e gjetiu
Kete e benin per ta pjekur dhe forcuar dervishin ,qe te quante dhe te provante te mira dhe te keqia,cilesite e mira qe gjente kudo ti pervetesonte, dhe veset e keqia qe shikonte ti largonte prej vetes se tij ,dhe me te vertete,dervishi qe plotesonte vizitat ne vendet e shejta kishte nje tjeter pamje dhe fitonte eksperience ne cdo pune
Shtojme me kete rast se ishte bere zakon ne kohet e vjetra qe kur bente ndonje faj dervisci ne sherbimet e teqese ,per te vuajtur denimin e dergonin te menjehere qe te shkonte neper vizitat e vendeve te shejta me te largeta ,qe keshtu te shikonte ,te vuante dhe te kuptonte 
Dhe me te vertete ne kete menyre permisohej shume largonte te metat dhe behej tamam njeri i plote ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales
Sic thame dervishi per te arritur ne graden e udherrefimit me titullin baba ose gjysh ,duhet te kete mberritur ne nje shkalle pjekurie,duhet te dije me ne fund rregullat dhe ceremonite dhe te kuptoje fort mire hollesite dhe te mbyllurat e filozofise mistike spirituale bektashiane,thellesite e te cilave nuk eshte nuk eshte e lehte te tretesh mire

----------


## ATMAN

Ndjekja ne bektashizme (suluqi)

Ndjekja apo suluqi eshte udhetimi shpirteror qe ben ndjekesi aspirant spiritual bektashian ,kur dorezohet ,saliq do te thote ndjekes ,apo udhetar 
Qellimi me kete lloj udhetimi eshte perpjekja qe ben ndjekesi per te arritur tek zoti ,me anen e udhezimeve qe i jep udherrefenjesi 
Me kete ndjekje shpirterore qellimi eshte qe ndjekesi te pregatitet te permisoj moralin ,duhet te frenoje epshin nga lakmija per grada ,apo per cilesira te kesaj bote,duhet te ruhet nga madheshtia,nga ambicja,nga genjeshtra ,nga marra neper goje(thashethemet) nga doreshtrengimi(kopracia),nga demtimi i tjetrit,dhe me fjale te tjera nga te gjitha veset ,gabimet dhe mekatet-dhe te pajiset me cilesirat me te larta njerzore, si bije fjala me dije ,butesi,ndjeshmeri,hir,drejtesi,e te tjera te ketij lloji,ky rregull nuk eshte vetem per bektashijte,por per te gjithe mistiket spirituale te te gjitha llojeve dhe religjoneve
Nje nga mistiket e medhenj shpirterore islame ,Ismail Hakiu,thote per ndjekjen :
ndjekja vjen kur injorancen e kemben me dije, te gjitha veset e keqija i khten me cilesi dhe virtyte te mira, dhe kur zhduk veten tende per tu ndricuar me zotin 
me ndjekjen jane marre dhe shume mistike te tjere ,Myhidin Arebiu,ne librin e tijfutuhati meqijjethote per ndjekesin se eshte ai udhetar qe udheton drejt pozitave te afrimit me zotin,por jo me anen e dijes,por me anen e gjendjes shpirterore ,sepse dija e mistikut eshte gjithnje me gjetje(hal)dhe me te pare(jakin)
nje tjeter mistik ,kashaniu,e perkufizon keshtu ndjekjen:
ndjekje quhet pastrimi i shtepise se zemres nga cdo mendim tjeter ,perverse zotit dhe pregatitja e vendit te tij ne te
kjo do te thote te zbrazet zemra nga cdo gje tjeter ,qe te afrohet shfaqja e zotit ne te
ndjekja apo udhetimi ne misticizme kane pothuaj nje kuptim,vetem se ndjekja apo udhetimi jane dy llojesh

1-ndjekja e rruges me udhetime te largeta
2-ndjekja shpirterore

per ndjekjen per ndjekjen me udhetime te largita nuk do te bejme fjale ,ketu do te meremi me ndjekjen morale,dhe shpirterore , e cila ka kater shkalle:

-ndjekja e pare eshte UDHETIMI DREJT ZOTIT (sejr-ilellah),kjo domethene te ngrihesh nga pozita e vetes qe ndodhesh dhe te drejtohesh drejt esences se vertete ,zotit,me fjale te tjera ,te mundohesh te arrish ne majen me te larte te pozites se tij ,kjo behet kur grumbulli i mbulesave te cilat te ndajne nga zoti,te ngrihen fare ,te zhduken dhe te afrohesh tek ai
kjo mund te shpjegohet edhe me nje shembull tjeter ,me levizjen e nje njohurie,domethene te nisesh nga njohurite me te uleta dhe duke perparuar neper shkallet e njohurive shkon tek ajo me e larta fare qe eshte njohuria e zotit,se ciles ne gjuhen spirituale mistike islame i thone (ilmi-ledun) ose njohuri hyjnore,e tille njohuri arrihet vetem kur fshin e patron zemren nga cdo gje ose njohuri tjeter dhe e qeron nga te gjitha,pervec zotit,kesaj sic e kemi thene dhe permendur i thone shkrirje per zotin FENA-FILLAH

-e dyta nga keto udhetime eshte udhetimi tek zoti(sejr-fillah) arrihet kur ndjekesi me cilesite e zotit dhe me moralin e mbiemrit te tij,fundi i ketij udhetimi shpirteror eshte ngritja fare e mbulesave dhe shfaqja e njohurise hyjnore,qe permendem me siper(ilmi-ledum),kjo grade ka kuptimin gjithashtu qe ndjekesi ne kete pozite te shkrihet ne njesine e zotit dhe te mbetet ne kete polite divine,se ciles mistiket bektashi i thone :majmun duke kercyer: betje tek zoti(beka-bilah)

-e treta eshte udhetimi me zotin,qellimi ,me kete eshte qe i pastruan nga cdo lende dhe i shkrire(larguar) fare nga dualizma futet ne divinitet dhe shetit me keto cilesi ,kjo eshte pozita e afrimit,qe quhet me i aferm se nga harku me shigjeten ,e cila eshte shpjeguar ne kuran ne kaptinen e nexhmit me fjalet kabe kavsejni ev edna ky eshte kulmi i shejterise ,qe ne kete grade njekesit nuk i ka mbetur as therrime ,as shenje,eshte njesuar krejt(me zotin) ,kesaj sic i thame, i thone: sejr-meallah(udhetim me zotin) qe te shpjegohet me mire burimin ky verset e ka keshtu: profetit Muhamed a.s. kur ishte i vetmuar ne shpellenhirra ju paraqit ne fytyre njeriu engjelli xhebrail dhe per ta frymezuar ju afrua me prane se shigjeta nga harku,domqthene ju ngjit fare,kete teze e kane interpretuar me shpjegime te ndryshme komentatoret e kuranit dhe i japin shume shpjegime te gjata,te cilat nuk eshte nevosa ti permendim ketu se nuk i pershtaten temes tone

-e katerta eshte udhetimi nga zoti(sejr-anillah)qe domethene se i pajisur me graden e njesimit,kthehet per ne grumbull ,qellimi eshte me kete qe nga froni i zotit kthehet ne popull per te stervitur e pjekeruar gjithe kerkuesit,apo ndjekesit,kesaj polite i thone mbetje pas zhdukjes ose dukje pas humbjes,kjo grade eshte pozita me e larte nga te gjitha pozitat e tjera
shkurtazi nga te gjitha shpjegimet qe dhame me siper merret vash se per tu afruar prane zotit me pare duhet te heqim dore fare nga cdo gje pervec atij(zotit) dhe ti drejtojme syte e zemres vetem nga AI ,domethene mendimin dhe zemren ta kemi gjithnje tek AI

tani vjen puna te mendojme se cfare pregatitje duhet te bejme per kete udhetim dhe cgjera duhet te kemi me vete
 mendimi i pergjithshem i mistikeve,dhe ne rradhe te pare i bektashijve eshte se per kete udhetim ,me pare se cdo gje duhet te gjesh nje udherrefenjes te mbaruar(te realizuar) e te persosur (myrshidi qamil) i cili te udheheqi dhe te udhezoje ne kete udhetim te gjate dhe te veshtire
udherrefenjesi eshte ai qe nuk te le te humbasesh rrugen,te shpeton nga rreziqet qe te mund te paraqiten dhe nga dyshimet e mendimeve te keqija qe mund te vijne,vetem me anen e udheheqesit shpirteror i kapercen te gjitha dhe arrin ne objektivin e deshiruar aq shume,vetem pa kete(udheheqesin)nuk mund te udhetohet,le te kesh dije sa te duash .le te jesh i shkathet,nuk mund tja arrish kurre qellimit i vetem ,kete gje mund ta shpjegojme me nje shembell te thjeshte ne praktike:
nje njeri le ti dije vendet te gjitha mire ,por nese nuk i ka shkelur me kembe ,nuk mund te kete eksperience ,per shembull ,cdo njeri e di se sheqeri eshte i embel ,por po nuk e ka provuar,shijuar,nuk mund te kuptoje se cfare lloji eshte embelsira e tij,kur ta shijoje atehere i vjen nga njohuria e embelsires e plote dhe e aferme dhe e di pa pike dyshimi,se ciles ne gjuhen mistike bektashiane i thone dije e aferme(ilmi-jekin)
nga keto te gjitha kuptohet se per tu afruar ne rrugen e zotit duhet nje udhetim,gje e cila eshte detyra e udheheqesit ,apo e udherrefenjesit,qe ne gjuhen mistike i thone TESLIQ ,domethene udhetim

----------


## ATMAN

PREGATITJA E NDJEKESVET(ASPIRANTEVE)ne bektashizme

Per pregatitjen e ndjekesve duhet nje mjeshteri e posacme ,sepse nuk eshte pune e lehte te frymezosh besniket me filozofine e holle spirituale bektashiane 
Udherrefenjesit e kesaj filosofie te holle ua mesone ndjekesve gradualisht,duke ua spjeguar me shembulla nje e nga nje  ,deri sa ti stervisin plotesisht ,duke i bere te plote ,me kete stervitje u zberthejne nje e nga nje te gjitha te pakuptueshmet,qe hasin ne ndjekjen e kesaj rruge,deri sa te kuptojne brendesine e saj ,konform fjales se HAXHI BEKTASHIT i cili ka thene:
kerkoje qe ta gjesh te verteten 
per keto hollesi natyrisht u flitet simbas urdherit te te madhit ALI i cili ka thene:
folni popullit simbas kapacitetit te tij mendor
hollesite e thella te filozofise spirituale mistike nuk jane gjera qe i kuptojne te gjithe,por u flitet simbas kapacitetit te tyre mendor
ne kete menyre udherrefenjesit dalengadale i pregatisin ndjekesit dhe i udheheqin ne rrugen e persosmerise,gradualisht i pajisin me driten mistike spirituale bektashiane
nje nga bazat qe duhet tju shpjegohet ndjeksvet eshte kjo :
qe duhet te lidhin dashuri te madhe per personin e profetit MUHAMED a.s. dhe per femijen e tij EHLI BEJTIN ,te zene miq gjithe dashuruesit e tyre ,dhe te jene armiq te forte per armiqt e tyre konform fjales se profetit,i cili ka thene :
« O Zot ! dashuro ate qe dashuron ALINE dhe ki armik ate qe armiqesohet me ALINE »
i madhi Ali ishte me i dashuri i profetit Muhamed a.s. dhe me i aferti i tij ,ky trim i madh dhe i vlefshem ra viktime e syrit te lakmise dhe mbeti deshmor dhe sakrifikoi jeten 

armiqt e fese islame ,simbas bektashizmes ,ne rradhe te pare jane emevijte(fisi i mavijese se mallkuar) te cilet per lakmite dhe ambicjet e tyre zhduken gjithe femijen profetike ,hodhen poshte dhe shkaterruan republiken demokratike islame (qytet shtetin e medines) dhe krijuan fronin e tyre ,per te cilin per ta vazhduar muaren ne sy cdo poshtersi dhe kryen cdo krim, me menyart me te pangjara ne histori 
ata pikerisht per kete qellim ,bene krime te medha dhe barbare
se pari helmuan njeriun me te dashur te profetit,nipin e tij ,imam Hasanin,njeriun me inocent dhe te urte qe ka pare bota 
pastaj bene aktin kriminal me te tmerrshem qe se kish pare historia ,ne fushen e qerbelase ,e cila tronditi dhe drodhi zemrat e gjithe botes dhe ,ne rradhe te pare te botes islame ,ne kete fushe fatale qe ndodhet ne irak , me i dashuri i profetit dhe nipi i tij ,imam Hyseni ,ra deshmor nga intrigat e politikanevet tradhetare te fese evevinjet,te cilet e vrane
ne menyre barbare,me buze te thare dhe pa uje ne kulmin e vapes se gushtit ,me te rane deshmore edhe 72 burra nga me te besniket me te paster ,dhe gjithashtu u masakruan foshnja,gra dhe femije,viktima te pafajshem te agresoreve emevinjvet qe kerkonin te siguronin lakmine dhe ambicjen e tyre fronin

tragjedia e qerbelase tronditi gjithe boten dhe mbeti kujtim i hidhur gjate gjithe shekujve deri sot ne ditet tona ,imam Hyseni per te shpetuar boten islame nga katastrofa ,mori gjithe njerzit e tij ,kur mori vesh komplotin e jezidit (biri i mavijese),dhe iku fare nga qyteti i medines dhe shkoi ne meke ,edhe atje ,kur pa se nuk do ti shpetonte katastrofes ,mori njerzit e vet dhe iku se nuk donte te shkaktonte gjakderdhje ,por tradhetaret emevinj nuk donin ta linin te gjalle dhe e rrethuan ne fushen e qerbelase me 10,000 veta ku i prene ujet dhe e shtrenguan fort qe ose te pranonte fronin e tyre ose te vdiste  dhe te linte jeten 
por trimi i madh ,biri i trimit me te shquar te botes ALIUT te madh nuk pranoi kurre nga frika e nje kompromisi te tille ,dhe preferoi dhe ra deshmor ne fushen e nderit ,ashtu sic e kishte per tradite nga i ati i tij 
Hyseni vertet u vra ,dhe mbeti i shtrire ne fushen e qerbelase ,nga tradhetaret emevinj ,por ideali i tij i paster shpirteror,prestigji dhe rregulli shpirteror mbeti gjithe jeten i gjalle dhe u kujtua dhe kujtohet si shembull per gjithe brezat 
Me keto shprehje udherrefenjesit rrenjosin simpatine dhe dashurine e ndjeksvet per profetin dhe dhe femijen e tij ,Aline dhe imamet e tjere ,dhe mallkojne emevinjte dhe gjithe ndjekesit e tyre per tragjedite dhe aktet barbare kriminale qe kane bere
Kjo pasqyre rrenjoset mire ne zemrat e ndjeksvet dhe ata behen me te vertete ndjekes te vendosur te rruges se paster mistike bektashiane

----------

